# Búsqueda de hilos con cero respuestas



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

He visto que en ocasiones, como hoy, hay consultas, y no pocas, que no tienen ninguna respuesta. Y como las nuevas consultas ingresan con tanta frecuencia, éstas consultas pasan sin respuesta a las siguientes páginas, en donde cada vez tienen menos oportunidad de ser respondidas.

A veces los miembros tienen que volver a hacer la consulta, duplicándola, o responder su propio hilo con una repregunta como "¿Nadie me puede ayudar?" para que su consulta vuelva a aparecer en la primera página.

¿Existe alguna manera de usar el buscador para encontrar consultas que no tengan respuesta alguna hasta el momento? ¿De qué manera se puede ayudar a resolver estas consultas que se quedan sin respuestas?

Sé que hay mucha gente que le gustaría apoyar en estos casos, pero por no estar siempre conectados no lo pueden hacer.

Atentamente,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola de nuevo,

Revisé otra vez la búsqueda avanzada y me percaté de que sí se puede realizar esta tipo de búsqueda.

Gracias por su atención,


----------



## Jana337

Yes. Go to Vocabulario (I assume you are talking about it), scroll down, select 
 threads ordered by number of replies
 last X days
 increasing order.
This way, threads with zero replies will be at the top of the list. Example for Vocabulario, the last 24 hours. You can bookmark the link - it is universally valid; whenever you click on it, an updated list will be generated. 


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> Revisé otra vez la búsqueda avanzada y me percaté de que sí se puede realizar esta tipo de búsqueda.
> 
> Gracias por su atención,


Right but the option I described is faster because it does not depend on the search engine that can be rather slow at times.


----------



## zazap

Jana337 said:


> Yes. Go to Vocabulario (do you mean the forum?) (I assume you are talking about it), scroll down, select
> threads ordered by number of replies
> last X days
> increasing order.
> This way, threads with zero replies will be at the top of the list. Example for Vocabulario, the last 24 hours. You can bookmark the link - it is universally valid; whenever you click on it, an updated list will be generated.


I'm sorry, I can't figure out what it is I'm supposed to scroll down...I'm serious.


----------



## Rayines

zazap said:


> I'm sorry, I can't figure out what it is I'm supposed to scroll down...I'm serious.


Hola zazap: Creo que entiendes español, ¿no? Jana está diciendo que entras a Vocabulario, bajas, luego de los hilos hay una ventana que dice *MOSTRAR POR *(claro, pero en inglés), y seleccionas las posibilidades que te da de esta manera: 

threads ordered by number of replies
last X days
increasing order.
(Esto para resolver la duda que planteó ERASMO_GALENO, claro.)


----------



## zazap

Y se hizó la luz...¡Gracias!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Gracias a Jana y Rayines por la orientación. Sólo por las dudas repito las dos opciones para hacer la búsqueda de discusiones sin respuestas.

*I. DESDE UNO DE LOS FOROS*
(Por ejemplo Vocabulario General)

1. Debajo de la lista de discusiones (inglés):

*Display Options*
*Sorted By*: Number of Replies *Sort Order*: Ascending
*From The*: Last X Days *Show Threads*

2. En español:

*Mostrar por*
*Ordenado por*: Número de respuestas *Ordenar*: Ascendentemente
*Desde*: Últimos X días *Mostrar discusiones*

Uffffff... 

Atentamente,


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

*II. DESDE EL BUSCADOR
*(*Buscar* en la barra de herramientas principal. Luego *Búsqueda avanzada*)

1. En inglés:

*Search Forums*
Deshabilitar el casillero que está a la izquierda de *Exact name*

*Search Options*
Find threads with
*At most 0 replies*
Escoger el foro, por ejemplo Vocabulario General

2. En español:

*Buscar en foros*
Deshabilitar el casillero que está a la izquierda de *Nombre exacto*

*Opciones de búsqueda*
Buscar temas con
*Cuando más 0 respuestas*
Escoger el foro, por ejemplo Vocabulario General

Saludos,


----------

